# Lower-lower Provo flies?



## bennett (Nov 1, 2008)

Fishing late on the lower provo below center street in Orem and about 9:30
the fish were really rising .... I tried everything I had that was small and no luck.

got any suggestions as to what flies they were after?
I'm thinking they might be sub surface but not sure. A few days ago I caught and release some decent fish on a 18 elk hair but that was mid morning. I haven't figured out what the 
program is on the late evening after dark hatch.

opinions appreciated.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Try swinging some soft hackles, like a hare's ear soft hackle. Tan and Olive are the usual suspects.


----------



## bennett (Nov 1, 2008)

What size would you suggest?... I tend to stay with 18 but should I be going smaller?
Are you fishing the soft hackles wet ( sub surface) or dry.... in the film?

lots to learn


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Na, the Caddis are usually size 18 or bigger. I like them in size 18-16 the best. I typically go up a size from the naturals that are hatching. But that's just me. don't be afraid to tie on some size 12's from time to time.

It can vary from night to night. The same Caddis may not be hatching/laying eggs every night, so be ready to switch things up often.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

could be caddis. some some very large specimens today. a size twelve, or fourteen goddard woulda killed. but got enough on terrestrials to keep things interesting. fish a big dry, and trail it with a caddis pupae or larva, or even a zebra midge in white, or cream. they eat 'em as caddis in the right colors


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Havent been fishing in town but spent A LOT of time fishing below Olmstead lately. There are some PMDs coming off, but Caddis make up a bulk of the hatch. There are two different types of caddis that you will see: Hydropsyches are the larger ones which run a size 12-14 and Ryachophelia, which are a 16-18. Swinging soft hackles will pick up a few fish but if you fish a dry-dropper you will land 8-10 fish on that for every one you get on a swung fly. The fish arent too picky; my best setup has been a small (#14-#16) royal stimulator or PMX pattern and running a #16 copper john, tungsten FB pheasant tail, or tungsten birds nest in dark hares ear or olive 20-24 inches off of the back of the hook. This setup has regularly been hooking 30-60 fish a day on most of my trips in the lower canyon area the past two weeks. The key is to make sure you keep your dry fly riding HIGH on the water or you will 1) not get nearly as many takes on the dry or 2) miss most of the fish that eat the dropper. I couldn't tell you how many times i've seen fish dart and eat the dropper and just spit it out without the dry ever moving because it was stuck in the film of the water instead of riding high up on it. I make sure I put on a tiny amount of Aquel on the fly, rub it into the fibers really well, and then coat that with a liberal layer of frogs fanny. Then I makes sure to brush the water out of the fly with the froggs fanny brush after every 12-15 drifts.


----------

